
For Hardware Entrepreneurs, Getting From Idea to Reality Isn’t Easy  - malte
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/12/hardware-startup-lessons/
======
bootload
<http://www.tinker.it> turns this article on it's head cf: _"Build It. Share
It. Profit. Can Open Source Hardware Work?"_ ~
[http://www.wired.com/techbiz/startups/magazine/16-11/ff_open...](http://www.wired.com/techbiz/startups/magazine/16-11/ff_openmanufacturing?currentPage=all)

------
theschwa
I'm currently working on prototypes for a potential hardware start up, and I'd
love to hear more from the HN community that has dealt with that hardware
software interaction for a start up.

This place seems pretty software focused, but there must be some more hardware
people out there as well.

~~~
joe_bleau
We do hardware, but we're not a startup. (Very small company, though.) What
would you like to hear?

~~~
theschwa
I'd like to hear more about the process of finding a manufacturer. In
particularly, the back and forth between working on prototypes and tweaking
the hardware and relaying the information to the manufacturer.

Also, how important the connection between hardware and any software.

------
joubert
I was at Clickable's Interesting Cafe on Monday, and Peter Semmelhack of Bug
Labs gave an impressive presentation on his vision of lowering the cost
barrier for would-be hardware entrepreneurship. <http://www.buglabs.net/>

------
acgourley
I'm taking a stab at this myself. Feel free to follow my progress here, I'll
be blogging it pretty in depth if I can actually keep it going.
<http://projectexcitebike.blogspot.com/>

